# Banana Nut Bread Recipe?



## Sherri83 (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
     Does anybody have a banana nut bread recipe?  I'm thinking about making my mom some because she loooooooves it.  
   Thanks, 
      Sherri


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2009)

*Banana Nut Bread*

hope you like it sweetie!!

this recipe makes one standard loaf. we like to make pb&j sammies with it. LOL


----------



## Katie H (May 9, 2009)

We like to make French toast out of our banana nut bread.  Yummy!


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2009)

Katie E said:


> We like to make French toast out of our banana nut bread. Yummy!


hmmmmmm i have never tried that. to do list


----------

